# I have the best dogs in the world. Ever.



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I love these guys. No problems. Empire is 16 months old now. He is the perfect pet.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: He sure looks like the perfect pet!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

All snuggled up and ready for bed


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

well now how can YOU have the perfect pet when "I" do


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey wait! You've never met mine!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Hey wait! You've never met mine!


LOL or mine! 

Curtis, your pets look wonderful


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Cute pic! I am glad everything is going well with you and Empire


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Cute pic; they both look so comfy


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

IMMM-POSSIBLE!!!!










I already have her!


----------

